
‘This Market Is Nuts’: S&P 500 Hits Record, Defying Economic Devastation - Reedx
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/18/business/stock-market-record.html
======
ab_testing
The Wall Street has never been about Main Street. It is just a reflection of
the Fed policies and the Fed has been printing money like there is no
tomorrow. Also since, this money does not flow downward, there is little
inflation, however the asset prices will continue to boom like crazy.

~~~
ecf
The money printer has to stop eventually, no? It seems like the current plan
is to keep the printer going until the next party is in power and is forced to
deal with it.

